# Eew, vomiting and then attempting to eat it!



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

That sums it really. Should I be concerned? He seems quite happy now.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It happens - sometimes they have gobbled their food a bit fast, swallowed a big big of chicken wing, or destroyed toy...
If I am fast enough I do prevent mine from re-eating their vomit, they look at me as if I am mad, but as you said  Eeeeew!


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Yep. Welcome to the wonderful world of dogs


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you both! It was some hours after he'd eaten, but seems ok now, as you can see... And earlier in my granddaughters buggy!


----------



## Humspoff (Aug 26, 2014)

Just don't let him kiss you!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Hey Lou,even better when you know they've eaten poo when they come in from out doors with evidence still on their beards then it's a no kiss from mummy !


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Double eew!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Yes mine are raw fed and it's quite natural for them to bring up a chicken wing they have gobbled too quickly and start again. Fortunately they do this outside. On occasion they have actually argued over each other's sick! Dexter tends to try and snatch Bonnie's sick and she becomes very indignant, yes I know it's totally gross!


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

"On occasion they have actually argued over each other's sick!"
Oh dear! I wonder sometimes why we have dogs! Though admittedly not for long!


----------

